# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζεται κλουβι και παιχνιδια παπαγαλου

## ggeorge

Καλησπερα σας. Θα ηθελα να χαρισω σε μελος ή μελη του φορουμ τα παρακατω. Αν τα θελει καποιος που να εχει african gray θα προτιμουσα να τα παρει αυτος. Προκειται για το κλουβι και τα παιχνιδια του παπαγαλου μου που εφυγε απο τη ζωη.
 Τα περισσοτερα παιχνιδια δεν εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει 
Η μαυρη λαμπα ειναι λαμπα υπερυθρων για το πολυ κρυο. Μαλλον δεν πολυχρειαζεται. Το τραπεζι ειναι χωρος για παιχνιδι. Θελει φτιαξιμο ομως. Δυστυχως δε προλαβε να το χαρει.

Μενω νεα σμυρνη. 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο αν δεν βρεθει καποιος για τη μαυρη λαμπα (δωσε σε κεινον προτεραιοτητα ) με ενδιαφερει εμενα και θα ειναι στη διαθεση καθε μελους μας αν την χρειαστει (για χρηση σε αρρωστο πουλακι ωστε να του παρεχεται θερμοτητα ) .Μαλιστα αμεσα αν γινοταν να δοθει εστω και προσωρινα (ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και ο Ανδρεας αν την παρει θα την δινει οπου χρειαστει ) στον Ανδρεα τον amastro , γιατι εχει αρρωστο καρδερινακι με αμεση αναγκη παροχης ενεργειας 

*Φουσκωμένο καρδερινάκι*

----------


## erithacus

Γιωργο βιάζεσαι να διώξεις τα πραματακια του φιλε μ. Ειςαι φορτισμένος πολυ καταλαβαίνω. Αν δεν μπορεις να τα φυλάξεις τα πραματακια τ Ρικο μπορώ να στα φυλάξω εγω. Και οταν με το καλο το αποφαςιςεις να τα παρεις ολα πιςω. Κλουβι σταντ κ παιχνιδάκια θα σ χρειαστούν. 
Εχεις ζήσει τοςα χρονια με ενα τέτοιο παπαγάλο ρε Γιωργο καταλαβαίνεις πως ειναι η ζωη μαζι τους ξερεις πως να του συνπεριφερθεις γιατι να μην σώσεις ενα νεοσσό;  Ο Ρικος θα μεινει για παντα στις καρδιές σας αλλα πίστεψε με θα σ τα φέρει ετςι που θα έρθει στο σπιτι σ παλι αυτο το ειδος  :winky:  



e.

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ λυπαμαι, που έχασες το πουλακι σου.......Ασε λίγο χρόνο να περάσει, μηπως θελήσεις, πάλι να παρεις ενα πουλακι ίδιο.
Βεβαια, εσυ ξέρεις καλύτερα.....

----------


## ggeorge

Καλημερα. Ας τα παρει καποιος που τα χρειαζεται. Αν αλλαξει κατι ξανααγοραζω, δε χαθηκε ο κοσμος.

Ειναι μεγαλη ευθυνη εριθακους και δε ξερω αν μπορω να την αναλαβω παλι σε αυτη την ηλικια. Περισσοτερες υποχρεωσεις και προβληματα, λιγοτερες ωρες στο σπιτι. Δε ξερω αν θα ειναι και σωστο για τον παπαγαλο

Η λαμπα εννοειται οτι παει στον jk21 και στον Ανδρεα

----------


## erithacus

Άμα τα κανείς σωςτα ολα γίνονται Γιωργο. Προχωράμε μπροςτα. Εςυ σαν υιός λάτρεψες αυτο το πουλάκι μαζι με τον πατέρα σου.  Γιατι να μη συνεχιςτει αυτο; Γνώμη μ ακριβώς επειδη ειναι ιδιαίτερο ειδος μονο κάποιος με πολυετή εμπειρία μπορει να το χειριστεί άψογα. Σε εχει εκπαιδεύσει πολυ ο Ρικος τόσος κόπος που έριξε 35 χρόνια ειναι αμαρτία να Πάει χαμένος. Αλλα πρεπει να Πάρεις το χρόνο σου υποθέτω. Εμένα μου πήρε 4 χρονια να παρω την κοπέλαρα μ κ καθε φορα π την κοιτάω λιώνω κ ταξιδεύω  :Happy: 



e.

----------


## jk21

Βρεθηκαμε με το Γιωργο . Η λαμπα ειναι στα χερια μου αλλα και στα χερια αλλου μελους μας αν υπαρξει εκτακτη αναγκη  . Ο Ανδρεας αυτη τη στιγμη εξασφαλιζει ζεστη με αλλο τροπο και προς το παρον δεν χρειαζεται τη λαμπα . Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω 


Απο κει και περα συμφωνω και γω  (τα ειπαμε και αμεσα ) οτι οταν θα παρεις το χρονο σου και εφοσον δεν αλλαξει εντελως η ζωη σου που να μην εχεις πια το χρονο που ειχες να του αφιερωνεις , θα ερθει η στιγμη που και συ θα θελησεις  να ερθει καποιο πουλακι παλι στην ευθυνη σου , να του δωσεις με την εμπειρια σου (τωρα πια ... ) αυτα που ισως δεν θα δωσουν καποιοι αλλοι βιαστικοι αγοραστες . Τοσο τα παιχνιδια και το κλουβι , οσο και η λαμπα , με την καταλληλη συνενοηση με καποιο μελος μας , αν δεν μεινουν τωρα κοντα σου , ισως δοθουν και επιστρεψουν .

----------


## falkonis

Με ενδιαφέρει το κλουβί με τις σκάλες και τα παιχνίδια, για κοκατιλ

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπέρα.  Δόθηκαν όλα σε μέλος του φόρουμ.  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## erithacus

Γιώργο, εύχομαι να το αποφασίσεις σύντομα. Σε εμένα ξέρεις μ πήρε 4 χρόνια μετα το χαμό κ κοιτώντας μετά πίσω  έλεγα «χαμένος χρονος». Αν ζήσεις με αυτο το είδος υπνώτιζεσαι για πάντα κ το ξέρεις πολύ καλά. Ελπίζω να μείνεις στο φόρουμ να ρίχνεις τις ματιές σ κ να μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.... τόσα χρόνια εκπαίδευση σ έκανε είναι κρίμα να πάνε χαμένα.... καλημερα   :Happy:  


e.

----------


## ggeorge

Καλησπέρα e.  Μπαίνω και θαυμάζω 
Δεν είμαι ακόμα έτοιμος.  Αυτό έλεγα και στο παιδί που τα πήρε, δε ξέρω αν κάποια στιγμή θα μπορέσω. 
Μία δύο φορές τη βδομάδα πάντως μπαίνω στο θέμα σου...

----------


## erithacus

Θα μπορέσεις μια χαρά Γιώργο...Θα συμφωνήσεις πιστεύω οτι τοσα πουλάκια  (ευτυχώς δεν είναι πολλά λόγω της δυσκολίας στην αναπαραγωγή τους)  πηγαίνουν σε τόσο ακατάλληλα σπίτια..είναι άδικο κάποιος που έχει ζήσει  δεκαετίες με ένα τέτοιο ζωντανό να βλέπει γύρω του να αγοράζουν  ζακουδάκια, να τα πετσοκόβουν, να τα τυραννάνε με αντάλλαγμα ένα σποράκι  η οποια άλλη αντίστοιχη διαστροφή υπάρχει κ να μην κάνει  τίποτα...Πιστεψέ με το επόμενο πουλάκι θα είναι πολύ τυχερό , εσύ θα  είσαι άψογος μαζί του κ εκείνο θα "ανθίσει" μαζί σου... Γιώργο δεν το  περίμενα με τιποτα αλλά εχω τρελή καψούρα με το κορίτσι μ εγώ...κ το  αγόρι δεν το αλλάζω αλλά το καρδιοχτύπι είναι στο κορίτσι.... ζευγαρώνει  με το αγόρι πλεον κ πάλι κρατάει τη σχέση σεβασμού κ αγάπης π έχουμε  σαν κάτι ακλώνιστο κ ιερό...νοιώθω οτι από ζευγάρι της με κάνει μπαμπά  της σιγααααα σιγα...(ακουσέ με και φρόντισε να είναι θηλυκιά )  :Happy:

----------


## Eliccaios

Καλημερα παιδια και εγω με την σειρα μ οπως ειπα στο γιωργο εδω θα ειναι τα πραγματα οποτε ξανα αρχισει νε τους φτεροτους μας φιλους οσο για την φαση που περναει χωρις παρεξηγησει. Θα περασει γιωργο μην τα παρατας σου ειπα και εγω αυτα που επαθα το καλοκαιρι δεν τα αφησα ομως ρεσι.. και συμφωνο με το μηνημα που λεει ο erithacus.

----------

